

The illusion of simplicity: photographer Peter Belanger on shooting for Apple - Brajeshwar
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/8/4311868/the-illusion-of-simplicity-photographer-peter-belanger-on-shooting

======
yoster
Photography is actually pretty fun. I had my first attempt at it when I was 14
during school. I caught some memorable shots that varied from serious to
hilarious. It's great to see technology expand in such a way that anyone can
take a picture(e.g. cellphone).

